# Linux Snap7 wie Installiern



## stiffler00b (22 Mai 2019)

Hallo,
Benötige Hilfe bekomme Snap7 nicht richtig installiert.

habe es so installiert:
python3 -m pip install python-snap7

Bekomme immer wieder diesen Fehler
    import snap7.util as util
ImportError: No module named 'snap7.util'; 'snap7' is not a package


----------



## dingo (23 Mai 2019)

Vielleicht so:
https://python-snap7.readthedocs.io/en/latest/installation.html


----------



## stiffler00b (23 Mai 2019)

funktioniert auch nicht. Hat Jemand eine jede warum?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Mai 2019)

Lass dir mal mit "pip list" die installierten Module auflisten.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Mai 2019)

Du hast mit python3 ja explizit zu Python Version 3 installiert.
Mit welcher Python-Version rufst du dein eigenes Programm denn auf? Evtl. verweist python noch auf die Version 2.

Du kannst dir ja mal die Version ausgeben lassen mit:
python --version


----------



## stiffler00b (17 Juni 2019)

Package                  Version               
------------------------ ----------------------
alabaster                0.7.7                 
apt-clone                0.2.1                 
apt-xapian-index         0.47                  
apturl                   0.5.2                 
Babel                    1.3                   
blinker                  1.3                   
Brlapi                   0.6.4                 
chardet                  2.3.0                 
command-not-found        0.3                   
cryptography             1.2.3                 
defer                    1.0.6                 
dirspec                  13.10                 
docutils                 0.12                  
httplib2                 0.9.1                 
idna                     2.0                   
imutils                  0.5.2                 
Jinja2                   2.8                   
louis                    2.6.4                 
lxml                     3.5.0                 
Mako                     1.0.3                 
MarkupSafe               0.23                  
numpy                    1.16.2                
oauthlib                 1.0.3                 
onboard                  1.2.0                 
oneconf                  0.3.9                 
opencv-python            4.1.0.25              
pexpect                  4.0.1                 
Pillow                   3.1.2                 
pip                      19.1.1                
piston-mini-client       0.7.5                 
psutil                   3.4.2                 
ptyprocess               0.5                   
pyasn1                   0.1.9                 
pycrypto                 2.6.1                 
pycups                   1.9.73                
pycurl                   7.43.0                
Pygments                 2.1                   
pygobject                3.20.0                
PyICU                    1.9.2                 
PyJWT                    1.3.0                 
PyQt5                    5.12.1                
PyQt5-sip                4.19.15               
python-apt               1.1.0b1+ubuntu0.16.4.2
python-debian            0.1.27                
python-snap7             0.10                  
python-xapp              1.0.0                 
pytz                     2014.10               
pyxdg                    0.25                  
reportlab                3.3.0                 
requests                 2.9.1                 
roman                    2.0.0                 
rope                     0.14.0                
scipy                    1.2.1                 
sessioninstaller         0.0.0                 
setproctitle             1.1.8                 
setuptools               20.7.0                
six                      1.10.0                
Sphinx                   1.3.6                 
sphinx-rtd-theme         0.1.9                 
spyder                   2.3.8                 
system-service           0.3                   
thin-client-config-agent 0.8                   
ubuntu-drivers-common    0.0.0                 
ufw                      0.35                  
urllib3                  1.13.1                
virtkey                  0.63.0                
xkit                     0.0.0


----------



## stiffler00b (17 Juni 2019)

ist vorhanden. ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.
python-snap7 0.10


----------



## stiffler00b (17 Juni 2019)

das hier habe ich auch noch mal versucht ohne Veränderung.




[*=left]Download  and unzip snap7-full-1.4.2
[*=left]Compile the library
[*=left]

[*=left]cd snap7-full-1.4.2/build/unix
[*=left]sudo make -f x86_64_linux.mk


[*=left]Copy the compiled library to lib directories
[*=left]

[*=left]cd snap7-full-1.4.2/build/x86_64-linux
[*=left]cp libsnap7.so /usr/lib
[*=left]cp libsnap7.so /usr/local/lib


[*=left]Install python-snap7 (pip install python-snap7)


----------



## DeaD_EyE (12 Dezember 2019)

Je nachdem wie man die Pakete installiert, kann da einiges durcheinander kommen.
Es passiert z.B. ziemlich oft, dass jemand ein Paket installiert, aber für die falsche Python-Version.

Am besten legst du als erstes ein virtual environment an:

```
python3 -m venv my_venv
```
Das zweite Argument ist der Name des Verzeichnisses für das venv.

Dann musst du das venv aktivieren:

```
source my_venv/bin/activate
```

Nun kannst du pip direkt benutzen und die Pakete werden dann im venv installiert.


```
pip install python-snap7
```

Wenn man pip auaußerhalb eines venvs nutzt, werden die Pakete systemweit installiert.
Wenn man noch --user mit anhängt, werden die Pakete in ~/.local/ installiert.
Beides ist schlecht, da man recht wenig Kontrolle darüber hat, welches Script jetzt welchen Interpreter nimmt.

Du musst auch dran denken immer das virtuelle environment zu aktivieren, bevor du Code ausführst bzw. Pakete installierst.


----------

